
OnlineSchemaChange rebuilt in Python, with more features to update MySQL schemas - jimarcey
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1290069194423954
======
cenalulu
Hi all, I'm the major contributor of this project. If you have any questions
or thoughts about the project, I'm here to listen and answer.

------
AstroChimpHam
What does this do that Percona's pt-online-schema-change tool doesn't do?

